# pressure washer lifespan



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

guys. And Gals. Seriously, what is a damn good washer that I can get good use out of for years, not months? That Menards and Lowes crap just doesnt cut it, they go out after a few months, Drives me nuts.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I feel your pain. We bought the 2000 psi electric pressure washer from Lowe's with the extended warranty ($220 total). We have to take it back about every 2-3 months for a new one. The bad thing is that it is a pain to have to go back every few months. The good thing is that we get a new pressure washer every few months for free. They always reimburse me the full amount + the warranty ($220 total), so I just go get a new pressure washer and buy the extended warranty again. Somewhere out there, there is a room full of ink covered Chinese pressure washers.


----------



## adrenochrome (Mar 20, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> Somewhere out there, there is a room full of ink covered Chinese pressure washers.



Haha! I have had the exact same thought!

Oh, and I use a Kircher. It needs to be replaced every 6 months. A 5 dollar extended warranty has got me covered.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

why are your pressure washers covered in ink??

I have had my pressure washer for over a year and haven't had a problem with it yet. 
Mine is a 1500 PSI model.. Can't remember the brand offhand.. It's a red one.


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. mine is a karcher and the on/off knob is covered in ink too! I just get so frustrated with the damn thing when it starts to cycle and lose pressure. the buying one with an extended warranty and taking it back deal sounds like the way to go though. lol, some poor chinese boy probably gets like all of ours covered in ink and cusses everytime he has to use xylene to get it off.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

mine does lose pressure sometimes, but I think that has more to do with air in the garden hose or lost of water pressure in the hose and not inside the pressure washer.

I don't have ink on my hands when I clean my screens.. maybe that's why I don't have ink all over mine.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have two. One is a Brute 2000 PSi pressure washer from Walmart that I have had 4 years that is still going strong (I use this one for the Printing Shop) and a Troy built 2500 psi from Lowes that I have had for 3 years and is still going strong. (this one was for my RE Business) This one was a replacement but it was my fault it was damaged but Lowes took it back anyway. Not sure why they keep breaking on you maybe I am lucky.

What kind are you buying?


----------



## sister1 (Jun 16, 2008)

After I went through the third pressure washer in less than two years, I ended up purchasing one of those multi-setting garden hose heads (metal, not plastic); I use the "mist" setting to wet the front and back of the screen when washing out, and the "flat" setting to actually blast the emulsion out, and the "shower" setting for all washing/reclaiming chores. I went through 3 of these in two years, also, but they only cost about $15.00 each.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a NorthStar brand one from Northern Tool. I've had it about two years w/ no problems. It's electric and has a rebuildable pump, similar to what's on a gas power washer. Much more of a "machine" than the disposable plastic cheapos.


----------



## standardgraphics (Jul 28, 2008)

Kodiak Power Equipment - Pressure Washers, Water Pumps, Generators, Vacuums, Sweepers


$350ISH

I got this after going through 4 $120 units


I have 1.5yrs on it now and it's running strong.


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm on my second one from home depot husky 1500 (the red one) I've had no problem with pressure loss but my first one just short of a year old started leaking from the inside bad. My shop is in home on the second floor.. A leak is not an option! I brought it in to home depot and gave me a brand new one no questions asked. This ones going well thus far at about 5 months old. Keep your reciepts!!

Mine has Ink all over it because I go from carding ink from my screens on the press straight to washing then out in the dark room w/ink all over my gloves. It doesn't Hurt anything. Just makes your shop look like you get down!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a pressure washer I bought over 4 years ago. I went through too many cheap ones and finally bought a good one. This is the second "good one" I've had. The first lasted 7 years and cost about $700 and this one cost about $1,700. They quit making the first. It is a Mi-T-M brand. We go through about 35 screens a day. It will knock out a path about 4" wide when cleaning screens. It runs on a 230 outlet. It's a beast but works great. I bought it at Grainger. Mind you it's not cheap but pays for it's self in time save and the good job it does.


----------



## MOYA (Feb 28, 2009)

We were using a Task Force 1600 PSI unit for about a year and a half before it suddenly died. I replaced it with a Karcher 1600 PW and it's fantastic!
You can read our full review of it here: 
Pressure Washer? I Barely Know Her! « MOYA Tees


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

After returning over 20 pressure washers over the past year (no exaggeration) back to Lowe's after they quit working, they finally cut us off with the year warranties. I bought a commercial electric pressure washer for about $800 and there is a night and day difference between it and the cheap Lowe's/Home Depot pressure washers. If you reclaim any more than 3 or 4 screens a day, I would invest in a good pressure washer. We only reclaim 6-10 a day, and we had to replace the cheapo washer every few weeks.


----------



## DNeeld (Sep 8, 2010)

The cheap pressure sprayers are . . . well, cheap for a reason. If you want one that will last, you are going to have to shell out the money for it. You get lucky every now and then with a Karcher and get one that will last more than a year, but its rare.

The cheap ones are designed for occasional use only, like washing the car or spraying off the patio. They aren't built for long term, continuous use. This means they wear down quickly under the strain of a semi-busy shop.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

macmiller said:


> I have a NorthStar brand one from Northern Tool. I've had it about two years w/ no problems. It's electric and has a rebuildable pump, similar to what's on a gas power washer. Much more of a "machine" than the disposable plastic cheapos.


 YUP...after buying also those Box Store washers we finally bought a North Star from Northern Tool.....
Heres the one we use...3 years...no issues !!!!

NorthStar Electric Cold Water Pressure Washer &#151; 1700 PSI, 1.5 GPM, 120 Volt | Electric-Cold Water | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I bought an AR pressure washer from Performance Screen Supply over 10 years ago. Never had a problem with it except a switch after 8 years. Got a new switch replaced with no problem. Before I went through 3 pressure washers in 2 years. It's compact and electric. One of the best investments IMO.

Catalog | Performance Screen Supply (Page 63) 1,000 PSI is all you need, these work much much better than the typical 1,000 psi consumer grade. These are professional grade units that I would invest in again in a heartbeat if mine was to ever die.


----------

